# mk3 on air, Finally Done



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

So i started to put air ride on my car about 5 months ago and now im finally done, all i really have left to do is notch the frame on the passanger side and trim for the tie rod. I have had the rears on for like 3 months. I just recently got the fronts in and it was way more work then the rears. Sorry for the picture quality 


































_Modified by tvr6-11404 at 2:03 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

yes please put up them specs







i am in the process of bagging my mk3 too







looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

i too am in the process of bagging my mk3 and would love to know the specs on this one


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

um the Air managment viair 400c compressor, 5 gallon 8 port tank, cheap switchbox, i went with 1/4 inch line 








The rear bags are just the chapman universal, i cut the bottoms of some old struts and made them fit.
The fronts are the MacPherson Universal Rear Strut Kit and i had to make the lower part of the strut. The pics can maybe tell a better story


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

nice nice nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif doing a mk3 myself. Got my air management still rolling my pennies and still researching bag options before i buy my bags. Creative solution for the fronts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Could you have mounted those brackets even higher on the front strut and got your front even lower?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

yea i was gonna say the front should definitely go lower.
hopefully the notching will do it.








looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

good work i hope to see yours done soon, and i guess i could have put them up higher but right now if its all the way down the lower control arm is like a half an inch from the ground and i havent notched the frame yet but im about to do that next weekend. Im pretty satisfied with how low it goes i think once the axle stops hitting my front lip and oil pan will be layin on the ground.








Ya i really hope the notch does it 


_Modified by tvr6-11404 at 5:30 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

ya the notch should get you close. 2.0L/1.8/vr6? And where did you order the macphersons from?


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

its a vr6 and i got the fronts from airassested, and now you guys have me thinking so i went out and took some pics, i am pretty sure the notch will get me low enough


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

I've heard that the rear bags don't have the right load rating to be run in the front? Any insight on that


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_I've heard that the rear bags don't have the right load rating to be run in the front? Any insight on that

^^^ hmm interesting. Especially since it is a vr6 heavy engine! Did you talk to kevin about using the rears for fronts?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_
^^^ hmm interesting. Especially since it is a vr6 heavy engine! Did you talk to kevin about using the rears for fronts?


before i did bagyards i was going to run chapmans in the front.
kevin said it would not be an issue.
so im sure his rears would be fine as far as a load rating.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

and aren't those bags not designed to have the twisting force from steering on them? 

what type of pressure do you drive at?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged_hag* »_I've heard that the rear bags don't have the right load rating to be run in the front? Any insight on that

They also aren't meant to be used in place of McPherson struts up front (hence the Chapman designation). The bag will just twist in a mcpherson setup when turned.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Yeah i'm not 100% sure that using the rear chapman style bags up front is the best idea. But to all his own, let us know how it goes


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*

The fronts are a Macpherson "rear" universal strut, which uses the same struts as the Easy Street Macpherson "front' strut. They are different than the Chapman kit. The only difference between the front/rear kits are the 'bags. If the kit was properly installed, it has a bearing above the bag to act as a strut bearing to prevent the bag from twisting. These bags probably aren't as stiff torsionally than a Universal Air or something, but they shouldn't be twisting anyway if the bearing was used. 
http://www.easystreetair.com/i...ry=57
From what I have been told, the "rear" bags (sleeve style) would lift the front of a mk3 but just require more pressure than the "front" kit (double bellows) and have a harder ride. 
I believe this is the same setup that outrunnerriley is running, the guy with the beat flat green mk3 4dr, the red mk3 jetta, and a few beat-up mk2s.


_Modified by Afazz at 11:37 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

ya i asked alot of the same questions when my buddy told me to use the macpherson rears in the front i know 2 other people that have the same setup as me and they have never had any twisting problems there setups have be on there cars for about a year. mine works great too 
ya outrunnerriley is the one that helped me when i ordered everything 


_Modified by tvr6-11404 at 8:26 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mk3 on air, Finally Done (tvr6-11404)*

looks dope man, i need to get started on my setup already


----------



## westonie (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: mk3 on air, Finally Done (hyphytrain203)*

looks awesome man, cant wait to see it!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

tvr6 - do you have any pics of the top plate setup? I'm just curious how it was bolted in. I assume you just bolted it into the bottom of the strut tower and drilled a few holes?


----------



## westonie (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Im pretty sure he used the stock mount with the bearing spaced out so it touches the bag. With the shape of the mk2/3 towers you'd have to cut out the top pyramid portion to really use the mount that comes with the bag setup. All the guys I know are using a modified mk2 mount.


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

ya sorry i dont have any pics but i did just use my vr6 top mounts and like Wes said i just spaced the bearing out with like 2 washers. if you look at the pic with just the front strut you can see the washers i used on top with the bearing stacked. ill try to get some pics when i notch my frame.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_and aren't those bags not designed to have the twisting force from steering on them? 

what type of pressure do you drive at?

i talked to kevin about this also when i did my mk3 (switches bitshis is my old name). he said the rear set up is not designed for the front. it doesnt not handle the load correctly. and plus they are not designed to spin as the front of a mk3 does. even though you use a strut bearing up top they do bind up sometimes and when they do that top mount for the bag is going to want to spin and the seal is going to be ruined. even when i had my uvair bags over my b&g's in the front they spun sometimes and i had to get under the car and unspin them so the air line didnt get ripped out. plus i found even on the stiffest setting when i had them on the rear it still wasnt stiff enough so i cant see how that holds the weight of a motor, especially a vr6.
but hey if you find it works the props to you. i just hope you didnt do it as a cheap way out. from doing things in my past the cheap way isnt always the right way and yo end up spending more money in the end


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_yea i was gonna say the front should definitely go lower.
hopefully the notching will do it.








looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a notch for the passanger axle is a must plus a notch for both tie rods is a must. also have to do a lot of control arm, subframe cutting to get the car on the floor. i hacked my control arms up to the point i felt if i cut anymore i would take away from the strength of them


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (P Q)*

ya i wasnt trying to be cheap i was just told this would work and i have had them on for a couple of weeks and nothin has blown or twisted. i looked at the macpherson universal fronts and everything is really the same except the bag so i guess if anything happens i could just buy the front bags? i should have researched more i guess i hate buying things two times.








im gonna notch the frame this weekend if the weather is good. This is kind of a question too, um i looked at some of the ways to notch and pretty much decided to use a holesaw and then weld the pipe in. Is this a horrable idea?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

sounds like a good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try to take lots of pics







there always good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes you need to take as many pictures as possible!!!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

I used a plasma cutter, cleaned up the hole with a grinder, then welded in a section of 3in diameter (maybe 3.5in? I forget) .120" thick tube. I welded both sides, then plated the outside with 1/8" thick plate because my notch is huge. Lots of people don't plate them. I welded in short bursts to keep the area from overheating, the fuel lines are nearby so be careful. 
I have a pic somewhere, I think it was on my Snapfish account which doesn't hotlink anymore.


----------



## westonie (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tvr6-11404* »_i looked at the macpherson universal fronts and everything is really the same except the bag so i guess if anything happens i could just buy the front bags? ?

Exactly, I've seen both the macpherson setups and the only diff I could tell was the bags and bearing setup, which doesn't matter cause the stock vw bearing is used. The double convoluted use a o-ring to seal the bag too, so I don't see how it would be any different. Riley has had his setup on like what, 3 cars now?? And has been daily'd for the past two years at least. As far as I know everythings been fine so far


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_I used a plasma cutter, cleaned up the hole with a grinder, then welded in a section of 3in diameter (maybe 3.5in? I forget) .120" thick tube. I welded both sides, then plated the outside with 1/8" thick plate because my notch is huge. Lots of people don't plate them. I welded in short bursts to keep the area from overheating, the fuel lines are nearby so be careful. 
I have a pic somewhere, I think it was on my Snapfish account which doesn't hotlink anymore.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*

i want to put mine on bags so much, it looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

moar piczz


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Unit01)*

fail sorry, get it lower i hope the notch helps you


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

i think i saw this on the white rabbit and i was wondering what that plate was you just used rectangle tube right. huge notch


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (westonie)*

ya riley has had no bag problems from what i remember im just gonna stick with what i have for now. i guess the vr6 is a little more heavy its all good tho.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

I dont' think I've posted pics of my notch yet, the white rabbit you're talking about is from username "Plain" and yes, he used square tube. I used round.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Afazz)*

square tube?








just use round tubing (.125 material) and plate for reinforcement on he sides (.125 as well.)


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

so i took some new pics i did do the notch and now i can pretty much fit just my finger under the front lip its not the lowest but im really happy with it.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

looks sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

now thats just sick







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good job it looks great


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What size are those tires? How close are you to laying subframe?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Nice that got you nice and low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you have any pictures of where and how you ran the airlines under the car?


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (Afazz)*

um the tires are 205/40/16 and the subframe is like maybe 3/4 of an inch from the ground, the bolt is hittin the the control arm thats what is holding it up now but i dont know if im gonna trim it yet.


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*

I ran my air lines on the inside of my car and through the fire wall dont know if that was the best idea but it works, its all under the carpet so i cant really get any pics, sorry.

thanks for all the complements too, i think its the first time for me on vortex.


_Modified by tvr6-11404 at 2:04 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

hmmm ok I guess thats a reasonable solution. 1/4" line shouldnt be hard to hide inside the lower plastic covering. Thanks


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

best way to run the lines i found was through rear seats then drill through to the under neath of the car. i then ran the right side beside the fuel lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the drivers side beside the brake lines running to the rear of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i used some insulated rubber clamps to secure them under the car


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

how close is your tire to the front bag/ doesnt it hit at 0psi?


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

so i got some new rims just thought i would share some pics.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

looking nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i jus finished up my notches this weekend! did u do the axle and both tie rod notches? thats what i had to do


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

awesome!

who keyed your car?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (rabbitard)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a bagged WA car. Car looks great man.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

sickness


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (tvr6-11404)*

very motivating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

i had to do the axle and tie rod on pass side and just the tie rod for the driver side and ive heard you can like cut into your control arms to get lower im almost positive the bolt is hittin the control arm on my car. i havent looked at your post lately.
And my car got keyed like 3 years ago, dont know who did it but its such an eye sore


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re:*

thanks everyone for the positive feedback


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: (tvr6-11404)*

wow awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish mine was done







How are those fronts holding up so far? well rears actually but you get the point ... the rears your running up front!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (gregvh)*

yea i heard about cutting part of the control arm but i am bottomed on my trans being that its an auto and it hangs super low, i dont have any pics up but ill make a post one day when im satisfied with its look. we needa start a mk3 bagged thread







too many mk4's and 5's going on in here. its looking good though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Re: (e-townvdub)*

cut control arms, cut the control arm bushings, cut the subframe ears off... na lip on the ground


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_cut control arms, cut the control arm bushings, cut the subframe ears off... na lip on the ground 

But then the rear half of the subframe hits; under the rear bushing mount


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Afazz)*

and then drag that around town so it grinds itself down


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

^ im attempting to get a lil lower this weekend so ill let you know what i cut away







im already to one axle notch, two tie rod notches, and a lil bit of grinding here and there so idk how much more im gonna get off lol







i guess i could do away with the factory trans skidplate


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (tvr6-11404)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tvr6-11404* »_thanks everyone for the positive feedback 

What pressure does the front take to lift?
What do you ride at?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What pressure does the front take to lift?
What do you ride at?

x2 bump


----------



## boosted_vr (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: mk3 on air, Finally Done (tvr6-11404)*

nice! do you have any pics of it aired up?


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

honestly i cant tell the pressures cuz i dont have gauges yet i really need to get some but there so spendy. my buddy has the same fronts and it takes like 110 psi, dont quote me but im pretty sure thats it


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: mk3 on air, Finally Done (boosted_vr)*










This is the only pic i have of it aired up im gonna fix all my valve like in the next week or so and roll my rear fenders so ill take some better pics soon


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Re: (gregvh)*

The rears for the front are still good i really have not had any problems i found someone with the bigger bags like the ones that are made for the front and i might trade him... when i was doing my build like 8 months ago i was told that the fronts would rub with the big bags but now i know that they will fit just fine


----------

